# I made another vid



## Korbin (Jan 20, 2008)

This time it's my corn snake. I'm in the US so calm down! :lol: Not much to the video. Just some random stuff I put together. 

[video=youtube;pcNmHrVGoN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcNmHrVGoN8[/video]


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 20, 2008)

Love the colour.

I hear these are available in colour variations with weird names, like food or something. Is that right?

IsK


----------



## rumpig (Jan 20, 2008)

nice -very nice...........why cant we have them i want one.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 20, 2008)

rumpig said:


> why cant we have them



Because they don't belong here.

Or was that meant to be rhetorical? 

IsK


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 20, 2008)

Dont they stink..........isnt that why they are a pest?


----------



## Korbin (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah there are some stupid names for the color variations. Carmel, butter, candy cane.... Clinton is just a normal though.


----------



## Bugsy (Jan 20, 2008)

i like his red/orange tongue....heh heh, wot a kool lil guy.


----------

